# Trailer wheels/tires



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 5, 2008)

My trailer tires and wheels are on their last leg, where do you guys look for replacements?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

What is wrong with the rims? You can tires at a tire store (of course) Check with a few local marinas


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you have a Harbor Freight nearby?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 5, 2008)

The wheels should be ok, they are just rusted like maddogs. There are two harbor freight stores within a half hour of here. I called a few tire stores (local pep boys and just tires) and neither carry trailer tires. :x


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2008)

What about a farm supply place? Co-Op, Tractor supply or something? I'm sure they keep or could order trailer tires.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

Our Walmart carries an assortment of [bias-ply] trailer tires and rims. Whatever you go with, be sure and check the load rating, etc.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Champion Trailers. Best people I have dealt with as far as trailer parts are concerned, although you will have to calculate out the shipping cost vs the cost of getting them locally. Otherwise, Northern Tool carries them, Harbor Freight probably does, some Walmarts do, Tractor Supply, BPS, Cabelas, I believe Academy does, but am not sure, as we don't have one of those. 

Tell me you don't have one of those places.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

> Tell me you don't have one of those places.



All we have is WalMart.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Boater's World
29 Franklin Mills Boulevard Philadelphia, PA 19154
(215)637-3735

They are having a sale on Trailer Rims and Tires right now I believe.

Tire City
Route 413
Bristol, PA 19007 
215.785.2255 

This was on craigslist:

Trailer tires - $15
[email protected]
Friday, February 15, 2008
I have three trailer tires 4 lug 5.80 tires,with good tread.I'm selling them for $15.00 apiece or three for $35.00.

Those are just a few i found in a quick search. 

Again, any marina will either have them, can order them or can direct you to where they are sold locally.


----------



## redbug (Mar 5, 2008)

The only place around here that I was able to find smaller 13" trailer tires was at a camper supply store in sellersville. I checked all the tire store without luck. If you get them from bps or cabela's you have to buy the rim also i lucked out with mine I picked up a pair of new/used tires for $50 each they came of a trailer that was just sold and the guy wanted a higher load rating

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

redbug said:


> The only place around here that I was able to find smaller 13" trailer tires was at a camper supply store in sellersville. I checked all the tire store without luck. If you get them from bps or cabela's you have to buy the rim also i lucked out with mine I picked up a pair of new/used tires for $50 each they came of a trailer that was just sold and the guy wanted a higher load rating
> 
> Wayne



Did you ask any of the tires stores to order you the tires? I know when I replaced mine (over ten years ago) I purchased them through a tire shop in Philadelphia, it took about a week for them to arrive.

BTW - the RV Place in Sellersville is:

Fretz RV3479 Bethlehem Pike, 
Souderton, PA 18964
1-800-673-7389


----------



## redbug (Mar 5, 2008)

I asked i they coud and was told no at several.. I was selling my boat and needed them in a hurry.... there is also a trailer shop in lansdale that you can order them through

Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 5, 2008)

https://shop.easternmarine.com/


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 5, 2008)

I found these on another site. I need to get out and measure the things, but these should so just fine for my tin can . I will check out boaters world at franklin mills when I am up there soon before I order. I always like staying local of at all possible.

https://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=4473&categoryID=157


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 5, 2008)

Eastern Marine is in Newark Delaware I believe. If they ship, you would get it the next day. I order from them and the shipping is fast!


----------



## sccamper (Mar 5, 2008)

I just bought a 4.80x12 tire for $30 today. Brand new, B load rated, bias ply. Got it at a local parts/tire store. Cash and carry, no service thru that store. Walmart carries the tires alone. Northern tool has the tire/wheel set for $48. Thhe tire alone was $30 (45 minute drive).

I find it very hard to believe that a tire retailer/store cant get trailer tires. Most around here can order from the warehouse for the next day. You will have a better chance through an independant store and not a company store like G.Year or Sears.


----------

